# Updated: Sept '18: Long term review. Low noise level, but keeping the filter clean is a task.



## HRdesign (Jul 4, 2018)

I have this, and for the money it is great. I use the bags and that works really well for me. I find that I don't have to clean the filter nearly as much. I mainly use it for sanding and my track saw.


----------



## Cammy (Jul 12, 2018)

I have the WD3 and use it along with a cyclone and bucket seems to work fine but I'm not using any industrial size machines.
So far no debris or dust in the bag with over 2 months use .

For the price it does well enough for my needs


----------

